# Canon Canada Student CPS Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14807"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14807">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Canon Canada


</strong>Canon Canada has launched a new CPS program aimed at students.</p>
<p><em>Canon’s Student CPS Program is designed to offer an unrivalled level of sales and service support for studying Photographers, Videographers, and New Media Artists. By becoming a member of Student CPS, you will be eligible for a host of real world benefits designed to help and assist post-secondary Visual Arts, Fine Arts, and Applied Arts students in mastering their craft and achieving their career aspirations.</em></p>
<p><strong>Some of the benefits include</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Access to student-specific pricing discounts on a selection of professional products – view list in Program Details</li>
<li>Membership-exclusive promotions, discounts and contests</li>
<li>Subsidized incoming overnight shipping charges ($10) on eligible product. These charges will be added to the repair service charge. Return shipping is free for warranty repairs and a flat $10 fee will be charged for return shipping of out of warranty service.</li>
<li>Expedited service turnaround target of 6 days</li>
<li>20% discount for repair parts and labour for eligible products</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/categoryHome?msegid=5&catid=19766" target="_blank">Visit Canon Canada’s Student CPS Page</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 23, 2013)

Hopefully these starving students will also be eligible for the non-documented CPS discount program on L lenses and the 1DX. Or maybe that type of gear will be out of their budgets while in school anyways. Best part of Canadian CPS is the gear discounts and it isn't documented anywhere officially.


----------



## Dangou (Nov 23, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Hopefully these starving students will also be eligible for the non-documented CPS discount program on L lenses and the 1DX. Or maybe that type of gear will be out of their budgets while in school anyways. Best part of Canadian CPS is the gear discounts and it isn't documented anywhere officially.


The discounts are listed. Go to canon.ca/studentcps and choose "Student CPS Program Details".


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 23, 2013)

Dangou said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully these starving students will also be eligible for the non-documented CPS discount program on L lenses and the 1DX. Or maybe that type of gear will be out of their budgets while in school anyways. Best part of Canadian CPS is the gear discounts and it isn't documented anywhere officially.
> ...



Ahh, interesting. Those discounts make sense for the student market. I would guess they probably could get the undocumented discounts on the high end gear if they wanted also. Or maybe not but anyways, seems like a great program for students.


----------



## KAS (Nov 24, 2013)

Personally, I think the better choice for "starving students" is to buy used gear. I am currently a "starving student" and I see a much better value in pursuing the used market. The savings on a used camera/lens far outweigh the discounts listed on the CPS website. 

The regular CPS-Platinum membership is a far better value.


----------



## AtSea (Nov 24, 2013)

KAS said:


> Personally, I think the better choice for "starving students" is to buy used gear. I am currently a "starving student" and I see a much better value in pursuing the used market. The savings on a used camera/lens far outweigh the discounts listed on the CPS website.
> 
> The regular CPS-Platinum membership is a far better value.


100%

I have bought exclusively used and refurbished gear since the get go. Canadian prices new are outrageous.


----------



## HyperFocus Photography (Nov 25, 2013)

Do they have this program for students in the United States, as well?


----------

